# Goldens drool too!



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

love the pics! 
he is too adorable


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too funny. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Benny knows he looks great...drool or not! Handsome boy.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Now those are great pictures--great subject! He's beautiful--drool and all!


----------



## abbiesgolden (Dec 22, 2007)

What great pictures! I keep a towel or tissue handy at all times to wipe the drool away!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh I love his Elvis lip, both Gracie and Gabby do that too, so cute


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, so cute. 

I would really love to see a newfie drool pic. You have to have one....lol


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha....great photos and captions. Handsome devil he is.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

HAHA... Diesel only drool when I have something he really wants! Great pics!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh gosh... HHAHAHAHAH... too funny!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice drool! Our first golden's nickname was Slobber. He got called that more than his name.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the lip curl.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is too funny! Look how beautiful Benny looks even while drooling, lol...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I would really love to see a newfie drool pic. You have to have one....lol


Not really. I have ONE....and the drool is no worse than the pics of Amos. :lol:

However, some Newfs drool quite a bit. It's all about the head/muzzle shape. 

I could get you a pic of a Newf with serious drool.....but it wouldn't be any of mine!!

I don't really care if they do......it's an expected part of the breed. But, ours just don't, so far.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are great pic's! His expressions, along with the head tilt and lip curl....and the hanger (drool) are priceless! 

He's quite the looker and I love his wavy coat.

~Jackie


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

That is too funny, thanks for sharing


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> HAHA... Diesel only drool when I have something he really wants! Great pics!


lol...that's Samson. If I'm holding food, he can drool like crazy. He doesn't drool normally, but for food and treats, he REALLY does.

Cosmo drools more...but for no real reason.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Benny still looks cute drool and all! Kaylee drools so much her chest hair gets soaked when she watches us eat


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  too cute
Gotta love em 

I had a big ole red boy who drooled, a lot. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> lol...that's Samson. If I'm holding food, he can drool like crazy. He doesn't drool normally, but for food and treats, he REALLY does.
> 
> Cosmo drools more...but for no real reason.


Peanut here, I hold food in front of her and she will drool...LOL

Love those pictures, Benny is very handsome








 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

that is too cute! Handsome Golden you got there!


----------

